# Need help on this please



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi
I need some help here please!
Can anyone ID this Ship at all?
I think by the looks of the Cranes it may be in Liverpool Container Section but not too sure!
Any good pointers will be appreciated!
Thank you in advance

the name depicted on the JPEG File is I think incorrect!
Looks like a Star on her Funnel but not a Blue Star line,i also think there seems to be some sort of face under the Star!????


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like a Jugolinija ship to me with the 'jugolinija' on the side painted out.
Maybe she has just been sold.... the crew are over the side on a stage... maybe they have just painted over the old owners name.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Prekookeanska Plovidba White,Blue top Blue star.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

joller6 said:


> Hi
> I need some help here please!
> Can anyone ID this Ship at all?
> I think by the looks of the Cranes it may be in Liverpool Container Section but not too sure!
> ...


 Is it this one > MOSLAVINA ?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

cueball44 said:


> Is it this one ?


 Or is it this one > METOHIJA ?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry cueball44, but don't think she is either vessel.
- different bulwark in way of aft hatch.
- no kingpost at aft end
- different accommodation layout
- no heavy lift at No.4 hatch


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

exsailor said:


> Sorry cueball44, but don't think she is either vessel.
> - different bulwark in way of aft hatch.
> - no kingpost at aft end
> - different accommodation layout
> - no heavy lift at No.4 hatch


and No.1 hatch on main deck(could be right funnel ccolours)


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

She is ADMIRAL ZMAJEVIC, on this site (original jpeg file name almost correct): 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/254801/title/admiral-zmajevic/cat/510


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is this one a sister ship ?


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, KAPETAN MARTINOVIC.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1529724


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Thanks*

Many thanks to all who have replied it is appreciated!
And so sorry that I had not replied befpre.it just went out of my mind to be honest!
Thanks


----------

